# Which trimmer / clipper do you use?



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

We had a vet appointment today and she showed me how to trim the nails. I asked her about the hair around the paws and the exit shoot and she said she used clippers/trimmer by Andis. Since this is something that has to be done more frequently than the trips to the groomers, I am thinking of getting some trimmer for home use. 

Do you guys have any recommendations on which trimmer to use? Frequencey? Techniques? 

Also...which nail clippers do you use?

I did a search, but didn't come up with anything yet, but if there has been a similar thread, please let me know the link.

Thanks, Alexa


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For hair trimmers, I love the little Wahl hand trimmer. It is fairly inexpensive (less than $10 at Pet Edge) and fits perfectly between the pads of a puppy or adult without any trouble.

For nail clippers, I like any good clipper that closes the blades together (not guillotine (sp) style and don't even bother to consider the QuikFinder. I've been very pleased with the Top Performance brand with the rubber grip handles and have used them for over a year. I keep one set in the house, one in my grooming bag, and one in my motorhome. Someone else told me that Greenies has a really nice set of nail clippers, but I never found them locally.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I use the Wahl Stylique trimmer for the pads of the feet. I'm not sure what brand of nail clippers I have - they're small and scissor style and I got them from PetEdge.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sunnygirl said:


> I use the Wahl Stylique trimmer for the pads of the feet.


 That's the same trimmer I use and love - thanks for posting the name!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions...can you use that trimmer around the .. hmmm...derriere area also?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, but I find scissors to be easier if you need to trim that delicate skin. You definitely don't want to knick any skin in that area. Just do it when the dog is worn out and you are doing your regular grooming.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> For hair trimmers, I love the little Wahl hand trimmer. It is fairly inexpensive (less than $10 at Pet Edge) and fits perfectly between the pads of a puppy or adult without any trouble.
> 
> For nail clippers, I like any good clipper that closes the blades together (not guillotine (sp) style and don't even bother to consider the QuikFinder. I've been very pleased with the Top Performance brand with the rubber grip handles and have used them for over a year. I keep one set in the house, one in my grooming bag, and one in my motorhome. Someone else told me that Greenies has a really nice set of nail clippers, but I never found them locally.


Please if you can post a picture. I went to petsmart.com and didn't see anything I thought was it except a $80 contour trimmer. THANKS


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't tell hubby this, but I have at times used his beard trimmer for trimming Oreo's paws, the rear is scissored. I always sterilize it after of course..... the trimmer that is


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm telling Helen!ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julie, most likely by now he know... ound: If he has found any white fluffy hairs on it.... Although I always make sure its clean... ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Don't tell hubby this, but I have at times used his beard trimmer for trimming Oreo's paws, the rear is scissored. I always sterilize it after of course..... the trimmer that is


Oh..Good IDEA ound: ound:

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I went to petedge.com and it appears that the Wahl hand trimmer has been discontinued... do you guys know of any other trimmers that are similar and can get the job done? Kubrick is slipping and sliding ALL over the place and I think he will get hurt one day if I don't do something about all the hair covering his pads. I can't go to the groomer right now, especially with the kennel cough, so I would love to do it myself. I actually clipped a whole paw of nails yesterday. He hated it with a passion, but I got it done with no accidents. YAY!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Never mind! I found them at amazon.com! Not as cheap as at petedge, but cheaper than other places I've seen... here's a link to the search thread I made if anyone wants to buy one:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...-1_blended_24252669_2&results-process=default


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow I just ordered that trimmer and got it in on Wednesday, maybe you could still get in on another website, I really liked it for the pads of the feet. I also got this one http://grooming.petedge.com/Wahl-Su...Id=191&subCategoryId=262&subsubCategoryId=340 I used it to shave their bellies, it worked great for that.

I found walh stylique trimmer on ebay http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...=m37&satitle=Wahl+Stylique+Trimmer&category0=

Another great thing I got Wednesday with my order was a waterproof apron, I was actually dry after giving three baths. That was a first. http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=45746


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I totally forgot until I read Helen's comment, but someone else told me that they went to a local drug store and got a regular mustache trimmer to use for the pads. She said it was the same size as the Wahl trimmer, but a lot cheaper because they didn't market it for dog owners. (And that makes some sense! LOL Doesn't it seem like anything marketed to dog people costs more?)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought the one I use at Walmart.It is for mustache trimming.It is about 1" wide and made my Conair.It was under 10.00.Works great!At the time,it around Christmas,so the gift type stuff was all over the store---but I saw some back in the health and beauty aids section by the mens razors.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

reece said:


> Wow I just ordered that trimmer and got it in on Wednesday, maybe you could still get in on another website, I really liked it for the pads of the feet. I also got this one http://grooming.petedge.com/Wahl-Su...Id=191&subCategoryId=262&subsubCategoryId=340 I used it to shave their bellies, it worked great for that.
> 
> I found walh stylique trimmer on ebay http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...=m37&satitle=Wahl+Stylique+Trimmer&category0=
> 
> Another great thing I got Wednesday with my order was a waterproof apron, I was actually dry after giving three baths. That was a first. http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=45746


I'll have to check that out Paige---I end up a big soggy mess when I bathe my boys!Thanks for the heads up!eace:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> I'll have to check that out Paige---I end up a big soggy mess when I bathe my boys!Thanks for the heads up!eace:


Me too! It's my own private wet t-shirt contest every time Rufus has a bath!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wear my kitchen apron when I bath them. Hubby would love the wet tshirt contest but somehow I doubt my teenage boys and their friends would!! haha


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

After trying several different ones including several cordless ones Pam has been using the Oster Finishing Trimmer for several years. They work really well but aren't the cheapest. The cordless ones are nice when they work but the batteries only last a few years.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PGGUID=30E07462-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5

When ordering from Petedge watch out for the minimum order surcharge. I think you have to order $50 worth or get a fee tacked on.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I think the stylique trimmer only got discontinued in some colors...I am about to order it and it is still available in this color:

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/prod...&parentCategoryId=510&productVariantId=136027

Alexa


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just found these clippers on amazon...I was wondering if anyone has tried them..

Seems like a good idea to have a light, to be able to see what you are cutting.

Amazon.com: Dogmatic Careful Clipper small scissors style (cat/dog): Home & Garden


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow I love that idea I may just order that for myself. It is very hard to see the nail as it is with normal light, a wiggly dog, and hair all over the place. Great find!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just emailed DH the page & told him I want these for Xmas!! I guess I should do the same with the stroller haha


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's what I was thinking..telling hubby I wanted them for x-mas...

We have went from jewerly to dog nail clippers..ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats ok, I am more interested in my dogs than jewelery anyway!! I guess that sounds pretty pathetic!! Oh well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you really need great lighting, I bought a lamp when I was doing a lot of quilting. It is the OTT Light. It is a little pricey, but the lighting is amazing and I just reminded myself to get it out when I am grooming.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Wow I love that idea I may just order that for myself. It is very hard to see the nail as it is with normal light, a wiggly dog, and hair all over the place. Great find!!


Laurie, I always stick Gucci's paws under the faucet and wet them down. The wet hair is much easier to control and push out of the way to see! 



> It is the OTT Light. It is a little pricey, but the lighting is amazing and I just reminded myself to get it out when I am grooming


I need something like this! I'll google around for it. i could use extra light sewing and grooming!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought i'd bump this thread up for some new comments. 

I just rec'd the Oster "Power Max" 2-speed clipper today. As a bonus, it came with the Oster Pro Cord/Cordless Trimmer with Soft Grip Handle. Which, really, is a waste..... I just ordered a clipper, why send me a whole other one?? I'd rather have scissors, brushes or combs as a "bonus"! lol 

I've yet to use it of course, but hope it works well on Ricky's thick, heavy hair.

Does anyone have anything to add to this thread?


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

michele,
where are you from on l.i.. im from plainview.
the light sound great. will look for it.
michelle


----------

